# FT4 Results?



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

So I have Hashi's and had 1/2 my thyroid removed 2 weeks ago (benign!) Went to "donate" blood today to check my coumadin levels and noticed the tech had a vial marked FT4.

I thought it was my TSH levels that needed monitoring with Hashi's or am I wrong?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome from another newbie! So glad it was benign! :anim_32:

FT4 is shorthand for "Free T4" which is one of the active thyroid hormones in the body. The other is Free T3 (or abbreviated FT3).

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/tsh/tab/glance
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t4/tab/test
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t3/tab/glance

In a perfect world your doc would check TSH, Free T4, and Free T3 all at the same time. Many just check TSH only. A few more will check both TSH and Free T4. There really isn't a lot of agreement and consistency between docs on the testing issue.


----------

